# Grizzly G0452P Jointer Feedback



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm leaning towards the Grizzly G0452P http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-x-46-Jointer-with-Mobile-Base-Polar-Bear-Series-/G0452P

This will be my first jointer purchase. I was initially thinking about going with the delta benchtop jointer for $199 on amazon but I figured getting the grizzly would be the better move in the long run. 

Does anyone have anything good/bad to say about the G0452P as a 1st jointer purchase?


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I think many WWT members have 6" grizzly jointers. I picked up a used one off Craigslist back in Oct, a model G1182HW, it works great. I did a check on CL of your area there are some used jointers you might look at, most are over priced, here is a JET hardly used. His price is high because he paid too high when he bought it new, looking at the specs they are almost Identical to my 1182 which sold new for $400-500 while the Jet sold new for $650-800. Send the seller an email, link to the Grizzly site/price, and explain that you can buy new for the price he is selling at and get full warranty. You need a big incentive to give up "new" and "full warranty". That seller has had his jointer on CL for over a month, he might make a deal. You have to decide what price is worth giving up "new & warranty". Since the seller is in your area you can go look, if the piece is in near new condition, and works properly, you generally don't have to worry about anything breaking and so the warranty isn't much of an issue. You won't have to deal with setup maybe a little calibration. So is saving $200 to $150 off the $519 worth it too you?


----------



## RailDude (Oct 27, 2010)

Ive been checking out the GO452P also. Cant decide between that, or the parallelogram or moving up to the 8"....decisions decisions.


----------



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

yocalif said:


> I think many WWT members have 6" grizzly jointers. I picked up a used one off Craigslist back in Oct, a model G1182HW, it works great. I did a check on CL of your area there are some used jointers you might look at, most are over priced, here is a JET hardly used. His price is high because he paid too high when he bought it new, looking at the specs they are almost Identical to my 1182 which sold new for $400-500 while the Jet sold new for $650-800. Send the seller an email, link to the Grizzly site/price, and explain that you can buy new for the price he is selling at and get full warranty. You need a big incentive to give up "new" and "full warranty". That seller has had his jointer on CL for over a month, he might make a deal. You have to decide what price is worth giving up "new & warranty". Since the seller is in your area you can go look, if the piece is in near new condition, and works properly, you generally don't have to worry about anything breaking and so the warranty isn't much of an issue. You won't have to deal with setup maybe a little calibration. So is saving $200 to $150 off the $519 worth it too you?


Well I think I'm going to end up buying the new grizzly. I emailed that seller fo the Jet Jointer above and offered $300 and he said comparing the grizzly to the jet was like comparing a honda to lexus  oh well I offered $375 final offer and he said someone came by already and picked it up for full price. I'm kinda starting to like the idea of having a new one and full warranty.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

RailDude said:


> Ive been checking out the GO452P also. Cant decide between that, or the parallelogram or moving up to the 8"....decisions decisions.


Hi RailDude, i have a 6" Grizzly that i've been usin for more than 20 years and i love it BUT, if i had it to do over i would definately go with an 8".


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Here is a quote from knotscott a couple years back on another forum:


> The Jet and the Griz 1182 come from the same plant AFAIK.


Of course that is talking about different models. The point is I am not sure there is a whole lot of difference. I checked the manuals of both and that JET is nearly identical to my 1182, there is nothing special about it at all, that dude gave way too much for it, and if someone actually did buy it from him for $450, then you get a whole lot better deal buying a brand new Grizzly, and you will luv it.

Below are the spec comparison, the main diff is the motor on the Jet is dual voltage. However the Griz has larger fence, while the Jet has a slightly wider table but the Griz is longer. Also the weight of the Griz is more, most likely due to the much larger fence. Aside from the motor there really isn't a whole lot of diff.


----------



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

yocalif said:


> Here is a quote from knotscott a couple years back on another forum:
> 
> Of course that is talking about different models. The point is I am not sure there is a whole lot of difference. I checked the manuals of both and that JET is nearly identical to my 1182, there is nothing special about it at all, that dude gave way too much for it, and if someone actually did buy it from him for $450, then you get a whole lot better deal buying a brand new Grizzly, and you will luv it.
> 
> Below are the spec comparison, the main diff is the motor on the Jet is dual voltage. However the Griz has larger fence, while the Jet has a slightly wider table but the Griz is longer. Also the weight of the Griz is more, most likely due to the much larger fence. Aside from the motor there really isn't a whole lot of diff.


Thanks everyone I'm going to be ordering my grizzly jointer early next week! I'll post some pics soon


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Adrian.

I bought a new G0452 about 2-3 years ago. Nice jointer! It set up easily, cuts well and I've been happy with it. The only problem was one I mentioned in a recent thread. About a week ago the set screws on the cutterhead pulley loosened up and the key fell out. It was like the machine shifted into neutral. It didn't cause any damage, though and was an easy fix.

Though it would be nice to have an 8" jointer, I don't have any big regrets on getting the 6". Narrower boards have less of a tendency to cup as time goes by. Plus getting an 8" down my basement stairs would have been a major pain.

Bill


----------



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok fellas my new grizzly G0452P jointer is going to be delivered tomorrow afternoon! So excited!


----------



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

Just got it assembled!


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

All new and shiny! Good luck with it - I think you'll really enjoy the tool.

Any problems aligning and tensioning the belt? That was the only thing I found a little aggravating. It was just kind of awkward.

Bill


----------

